# NJ Cigar Dinner/Meeting



## roscoe (Feb 20, 2006)

Fellow Members and Friends:

The April 5th dinner at the Brownstone in Paterson is just around the corner.

Remember, also, that our April dinner will really pack a "Punch," as General Cigar will be joining us and handing out Punch Cigars. It should be a lot of fun.

The anti-smoking law is going into effect on the 15th. We will probably still hold our May meeting at the Brownstone outside on the patio area, weather permitting.

In the meantime, we are getting the new club ready. Dan will update everyone on our progress and show you all our floor plan for the club.

If you haven't already RSVP'd, please do so in order that we can get a good count and enter you in our RSVP drawing. RSVP at our website http://www.metrocigar.com

See you all on April 5!
Roscoe
The Metropolitan Cigar Society

About Us

The Metropolitan Society was founded in 1994, as the Metropolitan Cigar Society, so cigar smokers could relax and escape the intolerance and militancy of the anti-smoking crowd while fostering the camaraderie of others who share their enthusiasm for fine cigars.

Conveniently located in Northeast New Jersey, we are a private club, a sanctuary, where people dedicated to the enjoyment of fine cigars can meet in a hassle free environment. Take refuge in The Metropolitan Society. Come join us. Relax. Fire up a cigar, and look around. And, if you have any questions, please contact us! Or you can visit us at www.metrocigar.com


----------

